# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Bosch ConnectedWorld, annual conference on the Internet of Things (IoT) of the Bosch Group, Germany

## Airicist

Organizer - BSH Home Appliances Group

Website - bosch-connected-world.com

twitter.com/BCWevent

linkedin.com/company/bosch-connected-world

Co-founder and Chief Product Owner - Stefanie Lipps

Playlist "Bosch ConnectedWorld 2020"

Playlist "Bosch ConnectedWorld 2018"

Bosch ConnectedWorld 2022, BCW22 - November 9-10, 2022, Berlin, Germany

Bosch ConnectedWorld 2020 - February 19-20, 2020, Berlin, Germany

Bosch ConnectedWorld 2019 - May 15-16, 2019, Berlin, Germany

Bosch ConnectedWorld 2018 - February 21-22, 2018, STATION-Berlin, Berlin, Germany

----------


## Airicist

Welcome to Bosch ConnectedWorld 2015 

Published on Apr 15, 2015




> Bosch ConnectedWorld is the annual conference on the Internet of Things and will take place on 17-18 February 2015. Executives, thought leaders, and expert speakers share their best practices and case studies around IoT-empowered products, services, and solutions.

----------


## Airicist

Flexible Automation - Werner Struth presenting key facts at Bosch ConnectedWorld 2016

Published on Mar 22, 2016




> Dr. Werner Struth, Member of the Board of Management of Robert Bosch GmbH, talks about Flexible Automation at Bosch ConnectedWorld 2016.

----------


## Airicist

Best of Bosch ConnectedWorld 2020

Feb 27, 2020




> This February, 3.500+ participants attended Bosch ConnectedWorld 2020 (Feb 19-20), the leading conference on IoT and digital transformation, as well as Bosch ConnectedExperience 2020 (Feb 17-19), the largest IoT hackathon in Central Europe.
> 
> The conference brought together leading IoT companies from all over the world to drive the creation of connected products and solutions - invented for life. Bosch ConnectedWorld 2020 hosted 150+ speakers on 5 stages, booths from 70+ IoT vendors on more than 10,000 sqm of exhibition space, and more than 700 developers as part of the hackathon. The wide range of topics and formats along with the diverse mix of participants working in various roles and industries, drove knowledge exchange, co-creation, and created new business opportunities.

----------

